# 07 brute force 750 & 04 prarie 700 motor swap



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

*was wonder i just purchased 07 brute force 750 the motor is cooked but i also have 04 prarie 700 broken and bent motor runs good is it possible to put the 700cc prairie motor into the 07 brute frame?
*


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

yes, but you would have to do some carb/head exchange or some intake mods. <<< not 100% but from what I read!! And youll have to change the bevel gear shaft )i think thats what its called


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

cool thanks for the info


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

Sounds difficult. Cant get the 750 rebuilt?


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

Wrong direction Kacey...your suppose to add cc's


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

ok sorry


----------

